# Mans best friend...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess they can't all be dedicated to all things.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool pic Chris !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Best I can tell its a little buck, see a bump on his head near the right ear and in front of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I see what you are talking about, could be ! It's a cool pic though, no doubt about that.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup!!!!!!!! Neat pic* Thanks for sharing----------sb*


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahaha, thats too funny. That little button buck must be a pet right???


----------

